# Tug r.w.wheeldon



## paul stovin (Jul 15, 2007)

i,doing a bit of reseach for a friend about the tug r.w.wheeldon .has anyone got any pictures or information on the vessel ,so i can pass it on to the gentleman concern .all the best paul stovin(Thumb)


----------



## shipmate17 (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,
Cant find a tug by that name, although ROBERT WALTER WHEELDON was a tug owner.
cheers.


----------



## paul stovin (Jul 15, 2007)

thanks shipmate 17 ,r.w.wheeldon was once the lord mayorof hull and a jp.the tug r.w.wheeldon help salvage wreck of clearpool 1945 ,king geoge dock hull. my friend actually sailed on her ,he seems to think it was built as a whale catcher ,


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

There was a Tug R W WHEELDON ex CABREL o/n 144051 owned by United Towing Hull.
Built 1912 Kaldnaes Tonsberg 138 grt 95.5 X 19.0 X 11.5

Roger


----------



## Cobbydale (Jan 12, 2009)

Roger Griffiths said:


> There was a Tug R W WHEELDON ex CABREL o/n 144051 owned by United Towing Hull.
> Built 1912 Kaldnaes Tonsberg 138 grt 95.5 X 19.0 X 11.5
> 
> Roger


O.N. 144051. 138g. 0n. 95.5 x 19.0 x 11.5 feet.
T.3-cyl. (11", 18" & 29" x 24") engine made by Fredrikstadt Mek Verksted, Fredrikstadt. 60 RHP. 400 IHP.
24.1.1912: Launched as the whaler, CABRAL by Kaldnes Mek Verksted, Tonsberg (Yard No. 20), for Aktieselskap South Atlantic, (Lorenz Bruun, manager), Norway. 12 3.1912: Completed. 1920: Sold to R. W. Wheeldon, Hull, converted into a tug, and renamed R. W. WHEELDON. 15.4.1921: Purchased by the United Towing Company Ltd., Hull. 21.3.1940 until 14.6.1940: On Admiralty service. 1.4.1941 until 20.12.1941: On Admiralty service. 23.4.1942 until ????: On Admiralty service. 1948: Sold for demolition.
Regards
Cobbydale


----------



## Cobbydale (Jan 12, 2009)

Photo of the tug


----------



## paul stovin (Jul 15, 2007)

thanks every one cheers paul stovin


----------



## peteb (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Paul. Ask your friend if he knew Charlie Noble, he was a deck hand on her 1945-46. The skipper was Les Dawson (not the comedian). The engineer was Jimmy Ryan son of James Ryan who shot down the German plane when mate on Seaman in WW2.
Regards Pete.


----------



## paul stovin (Jul 15, 2007)

thanks peteb just wish i could get a bigger picture


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

Cobbydale said:


> O.N. 144051. 138g. 0n. 95.5 x 19.0 x 11.5 feet.
> T.3-cyl. (11", 18" & 29" x 24") engine made by Fredrikstadt Mek Verksted, Fredrikstadt. 60 RHP. 400 IHP.
> 24.1.1912: Launched as the whaler, CABRAL by Kaldnes Mek Verksted, Tonsberg (Yard No. 20), for Aktieselskap South Atlantic, (Lorenz Bruun, manager), Norway. 12 3.1912: Completed. 1920: Sold to R. W. Wheeldon, Hull, converted into a tug, and renamed R. W. WHEELDON. 15.4.1921: Purchased by the United Towing Company Ltd., Hull. 21.3.1940 until 14.6.1940: On Admiralty service. 1.4.1941 until 20.12.1941: On Admiralty service. 23.4.1942 until ????: On Admiralty service. 1948: Sold for demolition.
> Regards
> Cobbydale


That information and layout looks more than familiar ?????


----------



## VI3077 (Feb 27, 2008)

peteb said:


> Hi Paul. Ask your friend if he knew Charlie Noble, he was a deck hand on her 1945-46. The skipper was Les Dawson (not the comedian). The engineer was Jimmy Ryan son of James Ryan who shot down the German plane when mate on Seaman in WW2.
> Regards Pete.


Hi Pete my dad assures me you have a photo of this tug, sorry to drop you in it ha best wishes Victoria Noble (Charlies daughter)


----------



## nev gray (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi Pete
Just saying to Sheila my "M" bell is looking good, if the Wheeldon is departing the best tug museum in the land.
Regards
Nev


----------

